# Apps refusing to run on rooted Android phones - Fed Mobile today



## sling-shot (Jul 21, 2015)

I was alerted to a new Federal Bank Android mobile application which I promptly downloaded and installed. But on startup it refused to run citing my phones rooted status.

I have never had any other bank application say this. I have SBI, HDFC and ICICI happily running in the same phone.

Then I read somewhere on the internet about HBO application or something doing this too.

Has this become a trend now?

Any escape? Can I sandbox the Fed Mobile into thinking it is running in a non-rooted environment?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

*www.androidpit.com/how-to-hide-root-access-from-apps-on-android

How to run not working apps on rooted android - 5 min Guide -TechWarn


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the links. Somehow I missed the Tapatalk notification about your reply.

Presently FedMobile is working either due to me having linked it to SD card through Link2SD or an update in which they decided to let it run anyway.


----------

